# kiptopeak



## Doppler (Nov 25, 2008)

Have any of you yakers been over to work the cocrect ships? Past years we caught some nice Cows floating ells under a bobber. Ships are close in I dont see why you could not do the same in a yak. Going there with my little wayler
early saturday..


----------



## kiptofish (Nov 14, 2008)

I am headed over to kiptopeke for some camping on saturday and might bring the yaks. However, I wont be getting there until 2. I have fished the ships for big croaker and some seabass but have never tried for stripers. I have heard reports of people having good luck with eels though. I will have two green yaks and probably two other guys with me.


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

I've paddled out there a few times, I like it. Just can't afford to cross the CBBT to often. To cold for me to break out the yak now though.


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

45" last year but with a overgrown carolina rig bobbers did not work. going this saturday. ne 5-10 saturday which is nothing with the land and the ships. some tkaa guys are out today, waiting for the report.

ken c


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

Went today in the kayak and got 2 release citations at 45" and 47" They are there on the right conditions


----------



## chefish (Aug 23, 2008)

never been there but am thinking about tomorrow. Where do you fish? How far of a paddle out to the ships? Can you also get togs there? How deep is the water in that area? I went last week on the York to the hot ditch there and out to some of the piers and couldn't find bottom with my anchor. Do not want that to happen again! Any info for a novice going there would be appreciated.


----------



## kiptofish (Nov 14, 2008)

i couldnt give an exact depth but the current is strong against the ships.


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

Depth around the ships averages 25' with up to 31' around the ends and some of the cut betweens. It's only a few hundred yards paddle to the fishing area.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

ain't no fish at the ships, they're all at the high rise


----------



## Doppler (Nov 25, 2008)

*Rick C*

I ran to Kevin on Friday, Took some pictures of him with a fish that he posted on his site. Acording to his weekend report you and him had a good day on Thursday. Goin to try next week to come again but this time in a bigger boat!
47 degree water to cold for me!


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

Not if you stay in the boat


----------



## Bishup (Dec 3, 2008)

Hello. This is my first post.

Just curious, do you guys keep the big stripers you catch out at the ships?


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

^^I would if I could LAND one


----------



## txmonster (Oct 17, 2008)

yea i kept one of them bad boys thats the best tasting fish ive eaten hands down...i dont really like to kill big fish like that so ill only probably keep 2 or 3 out of the year


----------



## Bishup (Dec 3, 2008)

I'd like to know more about the logistics of bringing in a big fish like that from the ships back to the shore. Do you just lay him over you lap and paddle. Or do you throw him in the back?


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

Bishup said:


> I'd like to know more about the logistics of bringing in a big fish like that from the ships back to the shore. Do you just lay him over you lap and paddle. Or do you throw him in the back?


Its best to keep the 18-28"ers to eat, imo they taste better. But if ya want to bring a big mama home its pretty simple, just lay em in ur lap between ur legs and paddle in. Its only a few hundred yards from ships to the launch. Check out Kev's page(http://www.kayakkevin.com/weeklycatchwinter08.html), i think he just added a tutorial on eeling the ships that will tell ya everything about it. All u gotta do is go reel in the fish. Don't get much easier!


----------



## Bishup (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm hoping it will be as easy as that!

I'm up in the air on whether to keep one of the cows or not. I'll just play it by ear.


----------



## dafishguy (Apr 13, 2006)

I feel like I gotta catch it first, which I hope ta do soon. Then I will decide on the keep, which will me first big un from a yak, so I'll probably keep it. In fact I am looking forward ta steakin one o' them boyz up ta grill.


----------



## dafishguy (Apr 13, 2006)

reelax84 said:


> Its best to keep the 18-28"ers to eat, imo they taste better. But if ya want to bring a big mama home its pretty simple, just lay em in ur lap between ur legs and paddle in. Its only a few hundred yards from ships to the launch. Check out Kev's page(http://www.kayakkevin.com/weeklycatchwinter08.html), i think he just added a tutorial on eeling the ships that will tell ya everything about it. All u gotta do is go reel in the fish. Don't get much easier!


I agree Relax on the best taste, but heck, if I catch a cow me wife wants to see and touch it also so I can prove me necessity ta fish for more. Don't need ta keep em afta that, just ketch em. Just look fer da Pirates, hope ye enjoyed your lunch last Sat!


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

dafishguy said:


> I agree Relax on the best taste, but heck, if I catch a cow me wife wants to see and touch it also so I can prove me necessity ta fish for more. Don't need ta keep em afta that, just ketch em. Just look fer da Pirates, hope ye enjoyed your lunch last Sat!


yea sometimes pics just don't do em' justice! thanks for the generosity with lunch.


----------

